# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum > [Question] Fungus Grower Termite

## IanF

It looks like we have an attack of these pests on the east side of our house. I have being spraying with efeckto ant. Is there a better insecticide? What is the best way of applying this. :Confused:

----------


## Dave A

I believe the best available product for the job is Termidor.

That said, is the affected building suspended floor or slab on ground construction?

Ian, if it's slab on ground, it really isn't a do-it-yourself job. It takes specialist equipment to get the chemical where you need it to protect your property properly.

----------


## IanF

Dave,
I went to the local nursery and they suggested merit. I have been using this. I can see where the termites have got into the house through wall around the outlet pipe of the bath. The plumbing is not so hot in our house, we bought it from an owner builder 20 years ago, it is face brick with a concrete slab. So I am spraying there every few hours. If I can't clear this up I will get guys in after New Year. Thanks for the suggestion

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  Merit seems to be registered for garden use - the correct imidacloprid based formulation for your need is Premise.

Personally I'm not a fan of imidacloprid as an active ingredient for post-construction treatments against termites. And you shouldn't have to be reapplying the whole time. I'd be interested if you kept me up to date with how the infestation is responding to your treatments.

----------


## IanF

OK They seem to be gone for now, no more mounds. I will check once we have had a few days of dry weather. Now I must look to getting more sun on the east side as there is a moss algae on the wall.

----------

Dave A (11-Jan-10)

----------

